# Operating Systems >  Usage of QBASIC

## sripri

I am working with DOS operating system. I want to know what is the main usage of QBASIC programs. In other words just like COBOL used for business applications, FORTRAN for scientific application what is the QBASIC programs used for?

----------


## SriramKrishna

QBASIC has lot of uses in application side programming.Even in major banking applications QBASIC are used to develop some of the modules and later on integreated to teh main system. One of the main advantage of QBASIC is it is easier to develop and also easily portable across applications. Hope this answers your query.

----------


## rakesh trichy

QBasic is a very simple language to pick up, and yet it can accomplish a great deal. Granted you will probably never write Doom or Word Perfect with QBasic, but it has its strong points. One of them is to introduce people to programming without having to worry about the internal workings of the computer. It's simple to create games, business applications, simple databases, and graphics. The best aspect of the language is its close resemblance to English

----------

